

Why client-side web development is harder than server-side development - simonw
http://www.quora.com/Startups/Why-are-front-end-developers-so-high-in-demand-at-startups-if-front-end-development-is-relatively-easier-than-other-fields-of-engineering/answer/Simon-Willison

======
kls
As a slight nit-pic, the actually question is not about why client side is
more difficult than server side it is actually about the cost of engineers
based on the assumption that client side is easier.

For me personally client side is easier because I prefer a stateless server
architecture, that is achieved more elegantly through maintaining state client
side. As far as easier is concerned I mean that it is easier for me to achieve
what I feel is an optimal application architecture. This does not necessarily
imply that the code is easier, or that it will take less time rather it
implies that it is easier for me to achieve an what I feel is an elegant
system utilizing a stateless server architecture.

With all that said, it has been our experience that we deliver faster with the
new stack as opposed to the older server side stacks. But there are a lot of
variables in that so it is by no means empirical.

